# 

## lisa

,      ,

----------


## V00D00People

http://karta.poltava.ws

----------


## laithemmer

!       ,        !! 
 ,      :)

----------


## Mr.Kronko

?
 !    !

----------


## kobieta

> ?
>  !    !

  ֳ,     ...
       ?
   - .
       .
   -  .

----------


## KAndreyS@ukr.net

,  .  !!!!

----------

(6)

----------


## lexrider

...                   ....            http://depositfiles.com/files/yaddf5mp9         ..  )

----------


## gorob

" ",    ,   ?????

----------

*gorob*,   ?    .

----------


## gorob

))))

----------


## bili4enko

*lisa*,         Java (J2ME), WinMobile, Symbian  3.xx Android v1.0  .    http://mobile.yandex.ru/maps/download.xml

----------


## novyk

7 ,            novytskyy@rambler.ru

----------

(20 )     (  , 200 )

----------


## ZuB

(-)   . >>>

----------

